# Will this build be good for 5 years?



## Kai Vegeta (Mar 17, 2016)

Will this build support any game on high or ultra settings for next 5years as I don't want to spend time frequently to keep upgrading PC hardware from time to time only thing I will be changing in time will be Monitor.  
CPU: Intel i7-5960X 
MOTHERBOARD: ASUS Rampage V Extreme
GPU: ASUS Nvidia GTX Titan X 12GB DDR5     X    4
RAM: CORSAIR Vengence LPX 16GB(2 x 8GB) DDR4 3000    X   4
SSD: SAMSUNG 850 EVO 2TB SATA 3     X   8
COOLING: EK Custom Water Cooling
CASE: Custom Made
MONITOR: SONY BRAVIA 4K KD-55X9300C  
KEYBOARD:
MOUSE:

Please name some good gaming keyboard and mouse


----------



## Toothless (Mar 17, 2016)

5 years.. lol.. Sure if you want to waste money.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2016)

Well... a couple of things....NO NEED TO SHOUT! 

1. Why do you need an octo core? Even 5 years from now, a hex will be fine. 
2. Why such an expensive motherboard? Its useless to you, the features it has you are paying for.
3. You will want more than a single TitanX for 4K. I would get 2 980Ti's personally.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Well... a couple of things....NO NEED TO SHOUT!
> 
> 1. Why do you need an octo core? Even 5 years from now, a hex will be fine.
> 2. Why such an expensive motherboard? Its useless to you, the features it has you are paying for.
> 3. You will want more than a single TitanX for 4K. I would get 2 980Ti's personally.


Did you see the SSD array? I wanna call troll on OP.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2016)

I couldn't make heads or tails of what that SSD array was, honestly. 

3x8??? WTH?


----------



## Toothless (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> I couldn't make heads or tails of what that SSD array was, honestly.
> 
> 3x8??? WTH?


Sata 3 but 8 drives.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> I couldn't make heads or tails of what that SSD array was, honestly.
> 
> 3x8??? WTH?


it is (850 EVO 2TB SATA 3) X 8 and ya WTH?!?!?

edit:
 wow and it is actualy (ASUS Nvidia GTX Titan X 12GB DDR5) X 4


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 17, 2016)

Kai Vegeta said:


> Will this build support any game on high or ultra settings for next 5years as I don't want to spend time frequently to keep upgrading PC hardware from time to time only thing I will be changing in time will be Monitor.
> CPU: Intel i7-5960X
> MOTHERBOARD: ASUS Rampage V Extreme
> GPU: ASUS Nvidia GTX Titan X 12GB DDR5     X    4
> ...



Ricky Lumpkin has a system almost identical to this 








4x Titans is slight overkill when most games barley run a 2x card sli/crossfire without getting crashes,I call troll also on this original poster copy pasting Ricky`s system like that. oh Ricky is a defensive player in the NFL for the Colts. https://www.twitch.tv/lumptv


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thats gonna be one power hungry hot running sucker (cramming all that hardware in one case).....GL


----------



## 64K (Mar 17, 2016)

I hope this guy is just messing with us and isn't serious. That build is horribly wasteful to try to build an ultra high end gaming rig for 5 years. 4X Titan X?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2016)

Yikes, what a monumental waste of cash...............


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 17, 2016)

and another one
(CORSAIR Vengence LPX 16GB(2 x 8GB) DDR4 3000) X 4
so 64gb ram out of 4 kits of 2x8gb.
?!??!?

edit: who made this build. for 20% of the budget you can have pc that will run 10 times better then this ...


----------



## Frick (Mar 17, 2016)

It's the kind of stupid machine we dreamed up when I was young. Just add items to a basket to see how expensive it would get.

On a serious note, for that kind of monster I would definitely wait for Pascal/Polaris. Maybe start with like a single 980ti.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2016)

Looks like a build to compensate for a very tiny d$#@ to me...


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Kai Vegeta said:


> Will this build support any game on high or ultra settings for next 5years



No, the main reason is that SLI(and Crossfire) tend to scale like crap past 2 GPUs.  So the 4 Titans won't help you.  You are better off with just two 980Ti's in SLI.

Really, any decent motherboard/processor/RAM combo you buy today will last 5 years. But no GPU configuration will, you are going to have to change GPUs, there is no getting around it.

Also, assuming you want RAID0 for those SSDs, I don't think that array is going to last 5 years either.  Just get a single 1TB M.2 NVMe drive.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 17, 2016)

Was typing up an educational response to this list of dreams, and then reconsidered.

This is just too stupid to pay attention to. If this is the baseline, I'm giving up. Enjoy the system.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Mar 17, 2016)

Just buy a mac?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 17, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> No, the main reason is that SLI(and Crossfire) tend to scale like crap past 2 GPUs.  So the 4 Titans won't help you.  You are better off with just two 980Ti's in SLI.
> 
> Really, any decent motherboard/processor/RAM combo you buy today will last 5 years. But no GPU configuration will, you are going to have to change GPUs, there is no getting around it.
> 
> Also, assuming you want RAID0 for those SSDs, I don't think that array is going to last 5 years either.  Just get a single 1TB M.2 NVMe drive.



fully agree with everything said


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 17, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Was typing up an educational response to this list of dreams, and then reconsidered.
> 
> This is just too stupid to pay attention to. If this is the baseline, I'm giving up. Enjoy the system.


I agree. that's a solid build. I'd buy it now, before prices go back up. They say that prices on memory are going up due to a fire in a warehouse in California, and the hard drive prices are creeping up in expectation of a horrible typhoon season coming in the West Pacific. Also, the Titans are going up because they are phasing them out to replace with the next models. You should definitely buy now.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Yikes, what a monumental waste of cash...............



I don't for a second think he's going to spend this cash.  I think @Toothless made the correct call.

@Ahhzz


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 17, 2016)

5 years.... DX13 or 14?  Who can say.


----------



## Kai Vegeta (Mar 17, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Sata 3 but 8 drives.


The SSDs and RAM I am getting for free. They are bundling up with Titans in offer.



EarthDog said:


> I couldn't make heads or tails of what that SSD array was, honestly.
> 
> 3x8??? WTH?


That is SATA III not 3X8 array.
The SSDs and RAM I am getting for free. They are bundling up with Titans in offer.



EarthDog said:


> Yikes, what a monumental waste of cash...............


Not that costly it is costing nearly $16,000. I have seen people go way higher than this.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2016)

Ok, so this is real.. who would have thought.

Not that costly... bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha... ok..
You don't need to spend 1/4 of that to get a rig that will last you 5 years. People mentioned that 4 way SLI scales PISS POOR. Titans are a HUGE waste of money in the first place. RAID of SSDs are not generally a great idea..

So much is wrong with this build as suggested.


What are you intended uses for this PC? When do you plan on buying it? If we know that, we can build you a MONSTER PC that will last for a few years under $4K easily.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 17, 2016)

Kai Vegeta said:


> The SSDs and RAM I am getting for free. They are bundling up with Titans in offer.
> 
> 
> That is SATA III not 3X8 array.
> ...



That does not stop it being a waste, just because a few others spend that kind of money, I think what he is getting at relating to *longevity* and *performance* is that you could get similar levels for much less of a spend, as mentioned, 4 Titans and their scaling would suggest that instead of getting 400% worth (4 cards) of performance you would probably only get 300% that's flushing the cost of one Titan down the can, as suggested, possibly two GTX980Ti would be a better option for you @ 4k........ follow that with a need for 64GB Ram as opposed to 32GB and that's just a start.

You don't mention what you will be using the PC for?  Do you overclock?


----------



## Kai Vegeta (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Ok, so this is real.. who would have thought.
> 
> Not that costly... bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha... ok..
> You don't need to spend 1/4 of that to get a rig that will last you 5 years. People mentioned that 4 way SLI scales PISS POOR. Titans are a HUGE waste of money in the first place. RAID of SSDs are not generally a great idea..
> ...





Tatty_One said:


> That does not stop it being a waste, just because a few others spend that kind of money, I think what he is getting at relating to *longevity* and *performance* is that you could get similar levels for much less of a spend, as mentioned, 4 Titans and their scaling would suggest that instead of getting 400% worth (4 cards) of performance you would probably only get 300% that's flushing the cost of one Titan down the can, as suggested, possibly two GTX980Ti would be a better option for you @ 4k........ follow that with a need for 64GB Ram as opposed to 32GB and that's just a start.
> 
> You don't mention what you will be using the PC for?  Do you overclock?



I got what you guys are saying, but as I am using custom water cooling, so by overclocking the Titan X to great extent will I get better results at 4K as it has 12Gigs whereas 980Ti has 6Gigs


----------



## Kai Vegeta (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> What are you intended uses for this PC? When do you plan on buying it?


I want to use it for gaming and screening at 4K with settings at high or ultra.

Is it true that next gen GPUs and CPUs are coming soon. Please tell me when they will be out, because waiting for short period will be fine but for a year or more not good.


----------



## Frick (Mar 17, 2016)

If you're serious I would definitely wait for the next generation GPUs and settle for a lower resolution monitor and a single 980ti. The rest of the system can be as high end as you like it, and sure spend extra on a really hardcore CPU and it will last you even longer. When the next gen drops, whenever the ultra high end cards come, then get a kickass monitor and go SLI/CF.

That is what i would do anyway.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2016)

Kai Vegeta said:


> I want to use it for gaming and screening at 4K with settings at high or ultra.
> 
> Is it true that next gen GPUs and CPUs are coming soon. Please tell me when they will be out, because waiting for short period will be fine but for a year or more not good.


Here is the thing.... the new GPUs that are coming out, will not be flagship models. They will perform as good or perhaps better than what is out, but it isn't their flagship. With that, I would honestly build now with what is out.

Please don't duplicate your posts..........


----------



## Frick (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Here is the thing.... the new GPUs that are coming out, will not be flagship models. They will perform as good or perhaps better than what is out, but it isn't their flagship. With that, I would honestly build now with what is out.
> 
> Please don't duplicate your posts..........



Are they a year away? The flagships I mean.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2016)

Maybe... if HBM2 isn't due out until 3Q+ (September?)... I dont see mass production and consumer availability until AT LEAST 4Q.... you are talking 6 months at MINIMUM.


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 17, 2016)

We all can argue here all day long but the answer to your question is yes it will be good for another 5 years.


----------



## 64K (Mar 17, 2016)

@Frick I believe we will see the flagship Pascal before 1 year is up. Whether it is a Titan type version with dual uses or a strictly gaming version like the 980 Ti is unknown. My guess so far is that i will be at least 50% faster that Maxwell and possibly even faster.

@Kai Vegeta It's clear that one of your concerns is being able to play games on high or ultra settings on 4K. You're obviously willing to spend whatever it takes to achieve that and there's nothing wrong with that. It's just the way you are approaching that goal that is wrong and even for ultra high end gaming $16,000 is way way too much. As mentioned already 4 way SLI doesn't provide 4 times the performance of a single Titan X and additionally you will most likely run into driver issues.

I know you want the rig built and not have to touch it for 5 years but that is very impractical. To stay on the cutting edge of ultra 4K gaming you are going to need to upgrade the GPUs within that 5 years. The best thing you can do at this time would be either 2 way or 3 way SLI with 980 Ti and a couple of years from now sell them and upgrade to the Flagship available at that time. If you don't want to do the swap yourself then take the PC and the new cards to a computer repair shop and let them install them and update your drivers.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 17, 2016)

Kai Vegeta said:


> Will this build support any game on high or ultra settings for next 5years as I don't want to spend time frequently to keep upgrading PC hardware from time to time only thing I will be changing in time will be Monitor.
> CPU: Intel i7-5960X
> MOTHERBOARD: ASUS Rampage V Extreme
> GPU: ASUS Nvidia GTX Titan X 12GB DDR5     X    4
> ...


I am a bit shocked your wanting to go that high and in all honesty I feel like this system is a bit oddly balanced as far as specs go.  With gaming at 4K and just wanting to keep it for 5 years is a bit hard at times because while some things have stalemated, that could change in an instant.

For the processor, if you want to make the investment into that chip go for it though in my book you will be just as fine with the 5930K (Edit: no 5820k)as were not even really to full 6 core usage yet.  If you want to stay on the higher side and get good binning/overclocking, then yes get a 5930K or a 5960X but I believe both (Hence why I bought a 5930K) will get you the same longevity.

Motherboard is fine

Ram is way overkill for gaming.  Just get 32gb.

SSD, umm that is quite a lot and very expensive while seeming wasteful.  Are you doing a lot of mass storage or just wanting to be able to install any an all games to them.  My advice to you is to get maybe 1-2tb of SSD space and just get a mass assortment of HDD's for everything else.  Heck go for the Western Digital Velociraptors which are 10K RPM drives and do a mass storage array with those for everything else.  Buying that many SSD's for storage can be a bad idea unless you run them in RAID 5 or 6 just because if you do a ton of writing to them (For anything other than games) they can deteriorate over time especially if you ran them in like RAID 0 and could have a failure.  That is why a lot of us still stick to (Including myself) SSD's for game installs and everything else on mechanical drives (Not to mention price).
So again my advice on that is less SSD's. Get some nice high speed HDD's if you want extreme performance for everything else and keep the games on the SSD.

GPU:  Well that seems like a big waste.  Like everyone else, I would just get the GTX 980ti.  Even with the extra VRAM, your not going to exceed it on GTX 980ti even with 4 of them easily at 4K.  Though you are wanting 5+ years, its a hard sell either way because SLI after the 2nd card really drops off (CFX is similar in that regard, they all drop off at the 3rd and 4th card) so you end up wasting a lot of money for almost no improvements and that is not even including the fact that not all SLI enabled games will improve with a 3rd and fourth card (Least by much).  From my experience, its better to invest in just 2 maybe 3 high end cards so I will say get 2-3GTX 980ti's or Titan X's.  If you want to spend the money, get the Titan X, but I doubt your going to get much more performance from them over a 980ti at the same marks in time.

Rest if up to you and fine.  I would get if your going that far a 4K G-Sync monitor instead of that T.V. since you are wanting longevity as that can make a nice difference in gaming over time from my experience especially when frame rates are not perfectly stable.

That is my two cents, but again I think you are way overspending at a point and putting money into areas that will not see benefit.  I am pretty sure if you asked us for a complete build how we would do a 4K 5 year build we could all offer you advice that would help maximize performance without wasting a ton of money.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2016)

That motherboard is a JOKE for 99% of users Ghost... how is that OK if you are not using extreme cooling???!!! What logic makes a $500 board OK when a $250 board will be PLENTY fine?!!!

He would also want a 5930K for his multi GPU setup as it has more PCIe lanes.


----------



## little cat (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Maybe... if HBM2 isn't due out until 3Q+ (September?)... I dont see mass production and consumer availability until AT LEAST 4Q.... you are talking 6 months at MINIMUM.



No HBM2 for GTX 1070/1080 but GDDR5(X) . That s my info .


----------



## trog100 (Mar 17, 2016)

spend 25% of what you list.. put the rest under the mattress and over the next five years buy whatever you need when you need it.. 

or what a waste of f-cking money just to get 4 K gaming today.. he he

the only logic behind buying that lot is cos you can.. and then who gives sh-t if it lasts five years.. 

trog


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> That motherboard is a JOKE for 99% of users Ghost... how is that OK if you are not using extreme cooling???!!! What logic makes a $500 board OK when a $250 board will be PLENTY fine?!!!
> 
> He would also want a 5930K for his multi GPU setup as it has more PCIe lanes.


In order:

Yea but its just fine still at the end of the day if he's going for all top end components.  Never said it was ideal or we could not find a better value one, just that it was not the bigger waste of money.  The logic is more of just it would be fine if he really wants it, yea he could probably get a ton of different boards like the Asus Deluxe, MSI Gaming 9, etc and a lot of others to save a bit.  That is why I stated at the end there are many ways we could all make suggestions on other builds for him that would be better, I just stated that board was a good board and not the worst part of the money spending on the machine.

As for the 5820k part, yea slipped my mind so I edited it out.


----------



## Kai Vegeta (Mar 17, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> In order:
> 
> Yea but its just fine still at the end of the day if he's going for all top end components.  Never said it was ideal or we could not find a better value one, just that it was not the bigger waste of money.  The logic is more of just it would be fine if he really wants it, yea he could probably get a ton of different boards like the Asus Deluxe, MSI Gaming 9, etc and a lot of others to save a bit.  That is why I stated at the end there are many ways we could all make suggestions on other builds for him that would be better, I just stated that board was a good board and not the worst part of the money spending on the machine.
> 
> As for the 5820k part, yea slipped my mind so I edited it out.


Then give me the best build whcich can nearly run for 5 years. Don't limit your self on cost just give me the best shot. Cooling  I can get custom water cooled, so yes will do overclocking.


----------



## Delish (Mar 17, 2016)

Just look at the history, 5 years ago Nvidia 580 GTX was the top card.
If you look at GTX 590 (2x 580 SLI on a single card) it equals about a single AMD 280 http://www.futuremark.com/hardware/gpu/NVIDIA+GeForce+GTX+590/review

I had dual AMDs 7950 (same card as 280) up until this xmas. When Fallout 4 came out with no crossfire support, a single card would not run 1440p at 60Hz with Low/med settings. It ran decent at 1080p at medium thou.

Nvidia is about up 25% on gpu power yearly on their flagship card.


----------



## little cat (Mar 17, 2016)

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-5930K 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor  ($556.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i GT 70.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  ($87.99 @ B&H) 
*Motherboard:* Asus X99-A/USB 3.1 ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard  ($249.88 @ OutletPC) 
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory  ($179.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($292.89 @ Amazon) 
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan X 12GB HYBRID Video Card (2-Way SLI)  ($1149.99 @ B&H) 
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX Titan X 12GB HYBRID Video Card (2-Way SLI)  ($1149.99 @ B&H) 
*Case:* Phanteks Enthoo Pro ATX Full Tower Case  ($89.99 @ Amazon) 
*Power Supply:* Corsair 860W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($199.95 @ Amazon) 
*Total:* $3957.66
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-03-17 13:44 EDT-0400_


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 17, 2016)

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/nxXn3C
~1k more for water cooling


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2016)

little cat said:


> *Case:* Phanteks Enthoo Pro ATX Full Tower Case ($89.99 @ Amazon)



With that system, don't cheap out on the case LOL! 

Edit: Some nice Lian Li will do.


----------



## little cat (Mar 17, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> With that system, don't cheap out on the case LOL!
> 
> Edit: Some nice Lian Li will do.



All will be water cooled . Might get a better mobo but price more than $4000 !


----------



## Delish (Mar 17, 2016)

Maybe this is what your looking for as a template.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2016)

For a build I expect to last ~5 years this is what I would get...

5930K CPU - $580
ASRock X99 EXtreme 6 3.1 Motherboard - $250
GSkill Ripjaws V 4x8GB DDR4 3000 CL14 Ram - $205
Samsung 950 Pro 512GB SSD - $327
Samsung 850 Pro 1TB SSD - $427
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB HDD - $125
2x EVGA 980Ti FTW w/backplate GPUs - $1,320
EVGA Supernova P2 1000W PSU - $190

Total $3424



Case = your choice... but for this kind of money, I sure as hell wouldn't get a $90 case!!! 
Watercooling - We cannot spec that out until you settle on the hardware. Also, you do need to maintain the loop... will you be able to break it down, clean and refill it annually? If not, water isn't for you... Also if you are for sure going water, we may need to change the GPU for one that has a block made for it...

As was mentioned above, you will likely want/need to upgrade the GPUs in a couple of years. It just isn't smart or cost effective to run more than 3 cards in most cases. Scaling is HORRIBLE.



little cat said:


> No HBM2 for GTX 1070/1080 but GDDR5(X) . That s my info .


I(We) know. That is also public info. All I(we) were saying is not to wait as the high end cards will not be released in May timeframe. You will have to wait for the high end cards that will come with HBM2. Stay with us kitty cat.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2016)

http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-o8s/


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> I sure as hell wouldn't get a $90 case :lol:



Exactly! LOL


----------



## little cat (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> For a build I expect to last ~5 years this is what I would get...
> 
> 5930K CPU - $580
> ASRock X99 EXtreme 6 3.1 Motherboard - $250
> ...



i like the mobo but a lot of people getting expensive builds prefer Asus for bragging . I would use 
ASRock X99 EXtreme 6 3.1 as well instead of the one i chose .


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't build for epeen. My teenage years are LONG gone.


----------



## little cat (Mar 17, 2016)

Some buyers cant be convinced at all ! A boy buys a mouse for $90 and video card for $200 . Huh , huh

On the topic : GTX 980 ti performance is very close to Titan X . In the majority of  games (4K resolution). VRAM usage is under 6GB , so 6GB VRAM should do the job . I.e. GTX 980 ti SLI is a good option


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 17, 2016)

Kai Vegeta said:


> Then give me the best build whcich can nearly run for 5 years. Don't limit your self on cost just give me the best shot. Cooling  I can get custom water cooled, so yes will do overclocking.


 Ok, well I will give you what I think would be a no compromise, high power, last as well as possible, build that will be high performance and high lasting.  Just my thoughts of course and my personal taste so keep that in mind.  But as far as GPU's go, I don't think anything I pick will last you 5 years at 4K but I will try my best.

i7 5930K
ASRock Fatal1ty X99 Professional
Gskill 32gb DDR4 3200mhz (4x8gb)
EVGA GTX 980ti Classified x2 or x3 (Its up to you, but in my book even though I am a hypocrite anything beyond two cards now is getting meh.  But if you want to, three will still offer something where as 4 will be worthless add on).
Seasonin Platinum 1200watt PSU.
Samsung 950 Pro 512gb m.2 SSD (1 or 2, depends how much space for games you want.  These are more for pure speed while you could just get normal 1-2tb SSD if you want).
Western Digital 2tb x3 (More or less depending on preference.  I am actually about to buy three just to run them in Raid 5)
Corsair Obsidian 900D

That is about depending on if you grab more video cards, cooling parts, etc a $4000 (LC cooling kits not included, but assume about 600-900 more for it) system that I would build with no compromises.  I think the 6 core processor will be more than enough for any build for 5 years as by that point the performance of the processor will probably be too low before we get true 8 core or more games and such (There are some that claim to use that now, but they really do not gain much FPS on a true Octa-Core going against a similar Quad).  As for the rest of the components, like I said it up to you at the end of the day but I think spending the extra on more SSD's (Unless you plan on downloading a huge amount of games to ridiculous levels) over HDD's for extra storage, the Titan X's measly performance jump for more VRAM, etc just wont pan out and end up wasting money.  I would also add a real nice 4K G-Sync monitor if I was going for 4K and wanted to keep it for awhile.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2016)

Problem with that build ghosty...

There isn;t a point for this user, regardless of how much money, to get the classified (perhaps higher clocks???)
1.2KW is massive overkill
Your motherboard, though it has two M.2 slots, only one is turbo. The other is sata based so you would neuter the second one.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 17, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Problem with that build ghosty...
> 
> There isn;t a point for this user, regardless of how much money, to get the classified.
> 1.2KW is massive overkill
> Your motherboard, though it has two M.2 slots, only one is turbo. The other is sata based so you would neuter the second one.


 In order:

The Classified is 20 bucks difference in most cases (Minus some special savings ones) which is why I selected it.  Its a good video card and a cool one at that and while it won't help Maxwell overclock much, its still nice to have the selection and the high quality.

1.2KW was selected *Just In Case* he selected a 3rd video card or more.

Yea I know, why I started with only one.  But if he wants the space and some of the speed then he can either get two of those, or buy another separate regular SSD.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 17, 2016)

Would you look at that. Not spending more than $4k on a desktop and it should last a good, long time. What magic!


----------



## Frick (Mar 17, 2016)

Dual socket and post about it here, because I love dual socket systems.

BTW, Corsair AX1500i. You know you want to.


----------



## little cat (Mar 17, 2016)

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-5930K 3.5GHz 6-Core Processor  ($556.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i GTX 70.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler  ($109.99 @ B&H) 
*Motherboard:* Asus X99-PRO/USB 3.1 ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard  ($321.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory  ($179.99 @ Newegg) 
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 1TB 2.5" Solid State Drive  ($292.89 @ Newegg) 
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)  ($653.98 @ Newegg) 
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Video Card (2-Way SLI)  ($653.98 @ Newegg) 
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R5 w/Window (Titanium) ATX Mid Tower Case  ($109.99 @ Newegg) 
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic Platinum 1000W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($189.99 @ Newegg) 
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Home OEM (64-bit)  ($87.95 @ OutletPC) 
*Total:* $3157.74
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-03-17 17:29 EDT-0400_


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 17, 2016)

yes


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 18, 2016)

OP, Im stunned by the fact that you are willing to spend 16K and have zero knowledge on when, for example, new videocards may be coming out. It's a matter of one Google search of about 14 characters long - this is why I responded as I did earlier.

The actual fact is, if you have this kind of money to spend for this kind of investment with your expectations, I would probably recommend you wait until the release of Zen. At that point, 4K has matured, GPU has matured (Pascal/Polaris will be out or close to release) and Intel will have readied its response to the AMD offensive. Even better, the real specifications for high end VR experiences will be much more clear than they are now, and hardware will be geared towards it. At this time, there is actually zero movement on the market and its been like that for 2 years now. Stagnation. We are very close to a move to a smaller node (14/16nm) which will be a big step forward. My prediction: you spend big now, you will want an upgrade in a year.

In regards to high end builds, you've got two beautiful suggestions in this thread. With regards to longevity and 5 years of use out of your system, the name of the game is not a shitload of hardware, but regular cleaning jobs and taking good care of your system in the pure sense of the word.

Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 18, 2016)

anyone that is so badly lusting after 4 K gaming that they are prepared to spend the figure suggested aint gonna be happy for long whatever they buy.. the only thing special about 4k is its the top of the line.. as soon as it stops being that the "magic" will soon disappear.. 

my own system didnt come cheap.. i dont think its really up to 4 K now never mind whatever is the holy grail in two or three years time.. 

if i had loads of money to burn i might pay some bugger to build me a quad sli set up.. i doubt i would expect it to last me five years though.. that is the bit that dosnt make sense.. i recon the op needs to stop kidding himself it does.. he he

trog


----------



## Niteblooded (Mar 18, 2016)

Honestly no machine you build today will last 5 years with no upgrades and do 4K on ultra settings.    Since you are willing to drop the cash on this project your best bet would be to build a solid core (*plenty of solid builds in this thread*) and then switch the graphics card every generation.   It's expensive and not at all practical but it is a 100x better than spending $16k on a machine that will be behind the DX power curve in a few years.   Not to mention the next gen cards (Pascal and Polaris) should feature DisplayPort 1.3 which will open the bandwidth for faster 3840 × 2160 monitors.   Want a 4k monitor with 144Mhz refresh rate with G-Sync/FreeSync?   Not gonna happen if you spend $16k on today's tech.   And it is definitely worth it to have a bad ass monitor.   You can build the best machine but you will still be limited by the output source for visual quality.


----------



## Kai Vegeta (Mar 18, 2016)

So what is the matter with water cooling system the price quoted by u guys is so low. I am getting my case build up for $4k water cooling. Should I cancel my case order or should I go for it?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 18, 2016)

Kai Vegeta said:


> So what is the matter with water cooling system the price quoted by u guys is so low. I am getting my case build up for $4k water cooling. Should I cancel my case order or should I go for it?



How can you buy a case with water cooling first?
Did you already decide what hardware you will be buying?

$4k water cooling?
Custom milled blocks or what?


----------



## Kai Vegeta (Mar 18, 2016)

No I am getting standup hydrolic expansion case build so that I can fit $4k water cooling system into it


P4-630 said:


> How can you buy a case with water cooling first?
> Did you already decide what hardware you will be buying?
> 
> $4k water cooling?
> Custom milled blocks or what?


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 18, 2016)

What is your pc case btw? Any picture for the "standup hydrolic expansion case"?

usd$16 000 is a very very expensive thing to put your money into. I am not sure whether you have any more expensive hobbies before this like collecting sports cars or anything else.  It is your money but money is still money, I would reconsider such a purchase like that. I barely have a working pc. The hardware you choosen is already way way pass the point of diminishing returns to almost no returns.

You may feel real good if this ridiculous build is up and running but it is not very practical in the long run. You should cut out many of the ssd and graphic cards out. This expensive pc would age rather badly in a few years and this would leave you hugely disappointed and out of cash for a long time.  Technology move very rapidly, I don't trust super enthusiast builds anymore. It is better for you do go with the cheaper suggestion posted on this thread. For me I would go even cheaper and get a skylake 6700k or a 5820k instead with a low cost decent motherboard. The remaining cash should be kept for future upgrades instead rather than buy alot of things now.

There people in this forum willing to sell you expertise and part for your water cooling rig without costing that much.


----------



## Kai Vegeta (Mar 18, 2016)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> What is your pc case btw? Any picture for the "standup hydrolic expansion case"?
> 
> usd$16 000 is a very very expensive thing to put your money into. I am not sure whether you have any more expensive hobbies before this like collecting sports cars or anything else.  It is your money but money is still money, I would reconsider such a purchase like that. I barely have a working pc. The hardware you choosen is already way way pass the point of diminishing returns to almost no returns.
> 
> ...


Then I should cancel the order atleast I can save half price as I paid half in advance for case.
And most probably I should leave out the idea of double PSU. I will only use double PSU if I go with $4k water cooling system as it has lot of fans.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 18, 2016)

Kai Vegeta said:


> Then I should cancel the order atleast I can save half price as I paid half in advance for case



Cancel your order now if there is little penalty for doing it. How much have paid already?


----------



## Kai Vegeta (Mar 18, 2016)

I have paid $400 total is $800. Yes I will cancel it, I won't be getting that $400 back but it is okay


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 18, 2016)

Kai Vegeta said:


> I have paid $400 total is $800. Yes I will cancel it, I won't be getting that $400 back but it is okay



I am sure you can get a full refund if not more refund if the case is not made yet. What type of case you want? By the way you can do well with air-cooling without he added complexity of water cooling.

What is your current pc now?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 18, 2016)

Kai Vegeta said:


> Then I should cancel the order atleast I can save half price as I paid half in advance for case.
> And most probably I should leave out the idea of double PSU. I will only use double PSU if I go with $4k water cooling system as it has lot of fans.


there is no need for 2 power supplies....

Do not order a case or watercooling without settling get on your hardware..


----------



## Kai Vegeta (Mar 18, 2016)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I am sure you can get a full refund if not more refund if the case is not made yet. What type of case you want? By the way you can do well with air-cooling without he added complexity of water cooling.
> 
> What is your current pc now?


DELL Inspiron (upgraded)
They already ordered frame and atx plating and their policy is not to return money after ordering until some thing goes wrong on their side. No problem $400 is not a big amount.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 18, 2016)

Kai Vegeta said:


> DELL Inspiron (upgraded)
> They already ordered frame and atx plating and their policy is not to return money after ordering until some thing goes wrong on their side. No problem $400 is not a big amount.



I think you should stop and do some research for a few months, before you make some even more colossally stupid decisions. So far everything you've said is a comedy of errors. Dumping $400 into something you know nothing about that you're just going to piss away.

Stop now. Go away and educate yourself. Come back when you're ready to do things seriously and have a sensible conversation, instead of ordering random crap on the side before you've planned anything.


----------



## Kai Vegeta (Mar 18, 2016)

RCoon said:


> I think you should stop and do some research for a few months, before you make some even more colossally stupid decisions. So far everything you've said is a comedy of errors. Dumping $400 into something you know nothing about that you're just going to piss away.
> 
> Stop now. Go away and educate yourself. Come back when you're ready to do things seriously and have a sensible conversation, instead of ordering random crap on the side before you've planned anything.


No I did some homework but I seriously thought that it can last long but guess I was wrong. When was i7-5960X came out I don't remember exactly but it has been a long time and it is still considered to be top of line. I assumed that it will be good enough for long run as next gen extreme series will take lot of time to launch. Same is the case with with TITAN X I thought by overclocking it to limits I could get better results as it has 12Gigs memory and thought upcoming games will be more dependent on SLI configuration than single card.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 18, 2016)

look at my own specs.. build something similar.. with a few updates.. then in one or two years time flog the lot.. wash rinse and repeat.. 

quad graphics cards dont make a lot of sense.. stick with two of them.. currently 4K dosnt make much sense ether but if you must have it now live with having to turn down settings or lower frame rates..

forget about building to last five years it aint possible for an "enthusiast".. if the money is there the "enthusiast" will sure as hell spend it in the desire to stay at the top.. i am lucky in the sense my sanity returns after a short while.. my "enthusiast" phase wears off after about six months or so.. he he

my last system lasted me eight years but only cos i stopped playing games and stopped being an "enthusiast".. a year ago i was still using win XP.. 

i also spent a few years away from this place.. he he..

trog


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 18, 2016)

Kai Vegeta said:


> No I did some homework but I seriously thought that it can last long but guess I was wrong. When was i7-5960X came out I don't remember exactly but it has been a long time and it is still considered to be top of line. I assumed that it will be good enough for long run as next gen extreme series will take lot of time to launch. Same is the case with with TITAN X I thought by overclocking it to limits I could get better results as it has 12Gigs memory and thought upcoming games will be more dependent on SLI configuration than single card.


 If you do not want to do much building on the water cooling system, buy one of those pre-built water cooling cases with EK parts in it.

Like this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...ube_Case_-_Ultimate_Edition.html?tl=g45#blank

Then you just need water blocks for the video cards, some more tubing to hook them into the system, and some links to link the video cards water blocks together.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 18, 2016)

Dell=Waste of cash. Toss it out the window or go to the casino n gamble it away...........3 pages of BS is all this is!


----------



## Kai Vegeta (Mar 18, 2016)

GhostRyder said:


> If you do not want to do much building on the water cooling system, buy one of those pre-built water cooling cases with EK parts in it.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> ...


I am comfortable with water cooling.



jaggerwild said:


> Dell=Waste of cash. Toss it out the window or go to the casino n gamble it away...........3 pages of BS is all this is!


I am presently using DELL not going to build it.


----------



## Vineet Reddy (Mar 18, 2016)

Bro wait for next gen CPUs and GPUs. I was going to do the same thing and they stopped me from taking that big wrong step. Let's say i7 5960x is out for two years and is still on top places of the list it may hold up for two more years in total of four. But if you go for upcoming extreme series it will last for four-five years from its release date which can get you near to your five year pc specs. Same goes for GPU, so wait till next gen is out. All the best for your build


----------



## ERazer (Mar 18, 2016)

I call BS, OP wanting a rig to last 5yrs but he wants it under water cooling. Do you have any idea how pain in the ass to maintain water cooling?

quad titan, sure we all know how well SLI works with new games without driver optimization.

no research at all, just soo much epeen crap


----------



## Kai Vegeta (Mar 19, 2016)

Vineet Reddy said:


> Bro wait for next gen CPUs and GPUs. I was going to do the same thing and they stopped me from taking that big wrong step. Let's say i7 5960x is out for two years and is still on top places of the list it may hold up for two more years in total of four. But if you go for upcoming extreme series it will last for four-five years from its release date which can get you near to your five year pc specs. Same goes for GPU, so wait till next gen is out. All the best for your build


So it is better to wait for some time, when is nest gen extreme processor launching?


----------



## Toothless (Mar 19, 2016)

Dude you really need to get some things straight.

You don't need 4 GPUs for 5 years.

You don't need an extreme edition CPU to last 5 years. 

You don't need to spend more than $4000 on a desktop.

Wait for the new stuff to come out, THEN your money will be better spent. 

There are people on here that are running first generation i7s and still play games with ease. You can learn from them.


----------

